# Judge his conformation?



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

This is Caz. All of my friend are pushing me to show him in halter for Thoroughbred at the fun show i am going to. Then they want me to him show him in crossbred horse at the sussex county fair. What do you think of Him? What are his faults? Thanks I know the pics are bad.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Those aren't great pics to do a confo critique on, to be honest.

I can tell you that he has a pretty long back and he's a tad over at the knee. He also looks a wee bit tied in behind the knee. His hind end isn't too bad, actually. His front hooves in that fourth pic are quite long and the angles are kinda funky. In some of the pics he almost looks ewe-necked. He's got a decently laid-back shoulder, which is nice. 

His biggest, most glaring fault (to me) is that long back. It's noticeable in just about every pic, but more so when he doesn't have a saddle on. 

Like I said, though, these pics aren't great to get a good confo critique off of. Saddles can draw attention away from faults. Some of the pics are blurry. In a lot of them, he isn't really squared up. Come back with good, solid confo shots and we'll see what we can make out then.


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Those aren't great pics to do a confo critique on, to be honest.
> 
> I can tell you that he has a pretty long back and he's a tad over at the knee. He also looks a wee bit tied in behind the knee. His hind end isn't too bad, actually. His front hooves in that fourth pic are quite long and the angles are kinda funky. In some of the pics he almost looks ewe-necked. He's got a decently laid-back shoulder, which is nice.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the help. My friend is coming over in the moring and is going to help me get pics of him.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Agree with the other poster. Please find someone else do trim his feet...his toes are waaaaay too long. I'd love to see a good confo shot of him!


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> Agree with the other poster. Please find someone else do trim his feet...his toes are waaaaay too long. I'd love to see a good confo shot of him!


Thanks. Alot of the pics are from before i got him he feet are good now.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The one fault that seems to glare at me is his ewe neck. The first picture shows him down hill but that could be the pic and not the horse.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

The photos aren't good and you've not got him standing set up correctly, but from what can be seen:

Poorly set on neck, built uphill. Hollow backed lacking muscle. Slightly toed on in front. poor shoulder slope - quite upright, straight stifles, poorly balanced and weak in the hind end which lacks muscle and definition.


----------

